# Instigator Fork on Cannondale MT1000



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

I am revisiting this because my initial impression of the set-up was somewhat negative.

I am not entirely retracting those negative impressions - the vagueness when on-center, and tendency to want to "flop" over at low speed - but after a real 20 mi. off-road test with both of us and whatever extra weight we were hauling in the form of food and water, where we pounded some rock gardens, dragged bottom over some dirt piles and logs, negotiated some very hairy downhill switchbacks, and yes fell down a couple times, I am upgrading my evaluation to "workable". Actually, my arms and shoulders have never, _ever_ been more relaxed on an off-road tandem ride (gaging by my lack of soreness the following day). That on-center "vagueness" may be a benefit off-road - it gives you a chance to relax rather than fight fight fight over every little root and rock. ...and the "floppy-ness" is not as pronounced off-road since you are hardly ever steering on flat, level ground. For a full-rigid set-up, it worked much better than my initial impression would have allowed me to believe.

Further improvements without breaking the bank will include some larger tires (even if we have to deflate them to get them past the V-brakes), and probably some smaller timing chain rings (for extra clearance) - I think it has 38's on it - 32's might fit those cranks... I don't know for sure.
If I decide to spring for at least a new front wheel, the Instigator will allow a disc brake up front, but we did OK with the V-brakes in the dry conditions. If it had been wet, we would have dumped it several more times for sure. Oh yeah, and on that note, I did commit the mortal sin of ejecting my stoker from the bike when I missed the trail and dropped the front wheel off a log. I managed to stay on and actually rode out of it. "WOW! That was a close one!" I said to my wife... no response... I glanced over my shoulder to see her stooping trailside about 50 ft. back emptying the dirt out of her helmet. I felt kinda bad. To add insult to injury, her banana got smashed in her pocket...
I'm still on the hook for that one - prob'ly 'til the purple bruise on her leg goes away. :blush:

-F


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Um...:
If you ever eject the stoker, it's considered appropriate for you to get off the tandem unceremoniusly and eat some dirt too, preferably before she gets up, so she doesn't know it's a sympathy digger... Just sayin.

Seriously, sounds like you guys had fun. 

Have you considered how a steering damper might help the centerline steering issues?
Thanks


----------

